# Moebius- Can we have some updates please?



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Been very quite with news on your models thses past few weeks- surely you would want to show us some SEAVIEW prototype pics by now- with October just around the corner, I figure final toolng being done now. Partial interior with figures? Flying Sub?
Are we on target with Captain Action and The Voyager for next month??? I will be buying at least six of each...
Your company is the BEST news we sci-fi modelers have had since Polar Lights sprung up, I think we can say we are getting very very anxious....Gary


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, I can tell you that the painting for the Seaview is finished and in Frank's hands. I'll leave it to Frank to post it on his site when he sees fit.

Chris


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Well, I can tell you that the painting for the Seaview is finished and in Frank's hands. I'll leave it to Frank to post it on his site when he sees fit.
> 
> Chris


 Thats VERRRRRY KEWL! Chris will we be able to purchase said copy of said Seaview??? In a poster size????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice ta have ya back in the saddle, Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I will be happy to see another of Chris's great box art!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank you very much guys. Nice to be back JP (Funny, the saddle seems a little bit..tighter...these days!)

Frank and I are discussing other uses of the painting. We'll let you know!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Place mats? Lunch boxes? Welcome mats? Bird cages?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Place mats? Lunch boxes? Welcome mats? Bird cages?


Mousepads. Beach towels.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> Well, I can tell you that the painting for the Seaview is finished and in Frank's hands. I'll leave it to Frank to post it on his site when he sees fit.
> 
> Chris


Gotta love that Chris White art!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Boxer shorts? LOL!!!
Huzz


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Hussey said:


> Boxer shorts? LOL!!!
> Huzz


Gives whole other meanings to common submarine phrases...
but I'm not going there. No sir, not me!:devil:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you Chris ! Nice to see SOMEone maintains a little decorum around this kindergarten/funhouse.


----------



## Ego1JR (Jul 3, 2003)

*Seaview Box Art?*

There's a new photo currently posted on the Monsters In Motion site. Might this be the one to be used for the actual kit? 

www.monstersinmotion.com


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ego1JR said:


> There's a new photo currently posted on the Monsters In Motion site. Might this be the one to be used for the actual kit?
> 
> www.monstersinmotion.com


Wow, Seaview doing Red Route One.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Frank has it up on his site...nice Chris! http://www.moebiusmodels.com/the_seaview.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Duck Fink said:


> Frank has it up on his site...nice Chris! http://www.moebiusmodels.com/the_seaview.html


 
That is a beautifull rendition of the Seaview! Admiral Nelson would be proud to hang it in his Office( and so would I!!!!)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry, haven't been on here in a while. Not much to report. October is still 3 months off more or less, so there's plenty of time. Voyager is close to being done, Captain Action is close but still needs some work to finish. Both should be September. Right now we're working on 2008 trying to finish up some licensing. I'll see what I can do about getting some prototype shots of the Seaview to post here, but I can't promise anything. I just don't know where they are exactly on it. It has been back and forth to the states, and it did have some things that needed to be changed. Hopefully soon!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Wow, Seaview doing Red Route One.


Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is Red Route One? Something to do with subs of the former Soviet Union?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Glad you asked Scot, I didn't want to be the only dummy !! ??


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Red Route One is in reference to the Tom Clancey novel _The Hunt for Red October _(see also the movie by the same title).


Very glad to her that everything is pretty much on schedule. I'm not concerned whether or not the kits make it to the shelves by October. So long as they make it by Christmas and Frank hits the prime selling season in his first year, everything will be cool.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful painting, Chris - I'll only knock ya a little for getting the nose contour too stubby for the 4-window vesrion.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wouldn't a print of that be lovely?

Huzz


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Chris' artwork always makes my knees buckle - fortunately I was sitting down when I looked at his painting of the _Seaview_! Surely it will appear on the cover of the coffee table book collection of his paintings someday.

My only complaint is - because Chris paints such accurate renderings of the finished models, there's no room for any aftermarket "box art accurizing kits".

Mark McG.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> Glad you asked Scot, I didn't want to be the only dummy !! ??


Trust me, Dabbs, you _AIN'T_ the only one, and I've got the hole in my back to prove it!!


Chris-- As always, I continue to be amazed at your work!! Look for an e-mail from me, I have a question for you.

Wayne


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

THANKS Frank for checking in with us!!
I am heartened to see the beautiful Chris White painting of the Seaview. We can only admire and be happy Chris continues to produce such fine work- a signed print of this MUST happen!
Frank- Thanks for telling us more about the Seaview. Four figures, huh? That maybe means two for the flying sub and two for the observation nose deck??? WOW! 
This is gonna sell like crab cakes...I can hardly wait! Next to the Polar Lights Enterprise refit this has to be the most anticipated release of the decade!!!
Thanks, Gary :hat:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

A Barbara Eden figure?

James


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

nope- she was in the movie version of VTTBOTS since the Seaview has eight windows in that nose opposed to this, the tv version.
However there were some real hotties that showed up in the series so maybe Frank will throw in a "basic hottie" female figure! LOL! Gary


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

There's not all THAT many hotties, actually...I talked to David Hedison at a signing once and he said Irwin Allen didn't like to put women on 'Voyage' becasue they took too much time away from shooting in hair and makeup!

I'll bet even with the release of this paintng there are people out there still saying they don't believe this release is going to happen...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Excellent work Chris, I hope to add this one to my collection! :thumbsup:


RK


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Frank, If you can do any model truck kits, please look into 1960's and 1970's Ford pick-up trucks in 1/25th scale. People are always asking me for them at Monster Hobbies and there aren't many, if any, on the market, especially the late 1960's.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> My only complaint is - because Chris paints such accurate renderings of the finished models, there's no room for any aftermarket "box art accurizing kits".
> 
> Mark McG.


OK....thats it! Mark.....go to your room!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

jbond said:


> There's not all THAT many hotties, actually...I talked to David Hedison at a signing once and he said Irwin Allen didn't like to put women on 'Voyage' becasue they took too much time away from shooting in hair and makeup!


Besides, _Voyage_ was a manly show about manly men on a manly ship!

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=43922&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]



Unlike the pretty-boy crew of certain other sci-fi submarine! :tongue:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

_Frank, If you can do any model truck kits, please look into 1960's and 1970's Ford pick-up trucks in 1/25th scale. People are always asking me for them at Monster Hobbies and there aren't many, if any, on the market, especially the late 1960's._

Only you, MadCow, could put a damper on this thread. There are other model companys that do trucks.

Moebius does not do trucks...he does what the others do not do.

Also...Only you could spoil Chris's moment.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Chris,
Very impressive painting of the Seaview!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

GREAT job on the painting Chris! Looking forward to getting my hands on this kit. We dont need no stinkin trucks....Otto


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ShadOAB....Why do you have to pick a fight with me? Do you personally hate me or something?

Maybe you don't want a model truck, and that's ok. But NO ONE does the old '70's FORD, GM' and Chrysler trucks and I happen to own a hobby store and get requests for them all the time. I'm a guy who meets the model building public 5 days a week. I have yet, in all 3 years of business, to have 1 person come in through my doors and ask me for a model of the Seaview. As for the trucks, it's every 3rd day.

So here's an aria that's totally untapped and could prove quite profitable for Frank's company. It might even be something he doesn't know about.

Therefore, if building a model or two of cars and trucks keeps Moebius' money comming in, what is the objection? Maybe Frank could use some of that money to make you more monster and figure kits. Besides, even the beloved Aurora and Polar Lights had model car kits.

I doubt that Frank is close minded to the idea. If he didn't think cars were substantial to his business do you really think that he would be trying to produce Rommel's Rod?

As for the Seaview, how many other companies have already produced it in the past 10-15 years?


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I love the stuff being done and said about the Seaview.

With regard to the other Irwin Allen kits coming for Lost in Space and Land of the Giants. Can you give us some info on what you *intend* to do with these? New molds? What size? etc.

thanks.

I am really chomping at the bits to get my hands on a couple of Seaviews when they come out. I'm really looking for a equally great Jupiter II and Spindrift !!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Polar Lights made cars ???!!!???  
hb


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No problem on checking in. No figures for the FS, just standard crew. Maybe one of the resin guys will do more figures, not sure if we have room for them at this point! Thanks!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Old_McDonald said:


> I love the stuff being done and said about the Seaview.
> 
> With regard to the other Irwin Allen kits coming for Lost in Space and Land of the Giants. Can you give us some info on what you *intend* to do with these? New molds? What size? etc.
> 
> ...


We've been trying to hold off on new announcements until we get more out, or at least until October. Unofficially, a Chariot and Space Pod, maybe more. Land of the Giants, no definite plans at this point. We still have plenty of time left on our license to worry about that later. Thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for taking time out to answer some questions Frank.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

beck said:


> Polar Lights made cars ???!!!???
> hb


Isn't the Batmobile a car?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

beck said:


> Polar Lights made cars ???!!!???
> hb


 :lol:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> We've been trying to hold off on new announcements until we get more out, or at least until October. Unofficially, a Chariot and Space Pod, maybe more. Land of the Giants, no definite plans at this point. We still have plenty of time left on our license to worry about that later. Thanks!


Yes, thanks for the update. I look forward to the official news in October. for what it's worth, I'm hoping for a new Jupiter II. The Chariot will be a nice addition.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

brineb said:


> Isn't the Batmobile a car?


We just can't forget Green Hornet's Black Beauty now can we? :dude:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Moebius said:


> We've been trying to hold off on new announcements until we get more out, or at least until October...We still have plenty of time left on our license to worry about that later.


Thank you, Mr. Moebius (is it "MOW-bee-us" or MEE-bee-us"?) for not promising the moon and then failing to deliver. I would point out that such was the "Lost Aurora Products Company"'s failing. I for one intend to let Frank accomplish that which he has said he will do, and posses myself in patience for anything else.

Besides, there's more to worry about than this trivial stuff, like who's getting killed in _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_, f'rinstance.

Mark McG.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ohhhhh a Chariot! I've been hoping for that since I heard you got the LIS license! Thanks in advance!... Otto


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> We've been trying to hold off on new announcements until we get more out, or at least until October. Unofficially, a Chariot and Space Pod, maybe more. Land of the Giants, no definite plans at this point. We still have plenty of time left on our license to worry about that later. Thanks!


I'm cheered up just hearing of the possibilities! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Makin' that Chariot 1/24?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Hopefully, but at least 1/35th or 1/32nd!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I agree 1/24 is WAY TOO SMALL!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ah, fluke ol' sock,

1/24 scale is _larger _than 1/32 or 1/35 scale. If you'd like I'll be happy to update your, ahem, stats on MySpace for you...:dude: 

Mark McG.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah, good ol' McG, always there to dot the "T''s & cross the "I"'s.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> Thank you, Mr. Moebius (is it "MOW-bee-us" or MEE-bee-us"?) for not promising the moon and then failing to deliver. I would point out that such was the "Lost Aurora Products Company"'s failing. I for one intend to let Frank accomplish that which he has said he will do, and posses myself in patience for anything else.
> 
> Besides, there's more to worry about than this trivial stuff, like who's getting killed in _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_, f'rinstance.
> 
> Mark McG.


I'm pretty sure Moebius is pronounced "MO" as in Moe, Larry and Curly. :dude:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Old_McDonald said:


> I'm pretty sure Moebius is pronounced "MO" as in Moe, Larry and Curly. :dude:


Dunno whether yer right or not, Ol' Mac, but I like the way you think! :hat: Have a great weekend.

Mark McG.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> 1/24 scale is *larger *than 1/32 or 1/35 scale.


I think Fluke said what he meant to say and knew what he was saying


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't underestimate the powers of the Force!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

*Force?*












*Did someone say Force?*

Happy Friday guys!

Huzz:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Do I hear heavy breathing?


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

boy, that's a nice painting of the Seaview.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think Fluke said what he meant to say and knew what he was saying


I dunno, Prof. - ol' flukie has come up with some postings from time to time that made me *hope *he didn't know what he was saying - ! :freak: 

Mark McGee, I hope he don't get ticked off 'cause we're talking about him...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Details....details.....OOOPS.....or maybe not oops? 
I was thinking typical model car size when I said that....but I guess the Chariot is a bit larger than yer typical Brady Bunch station wagon.

Now back to my model room with NO ventilation or open windows :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think it _was_ about station-wagon sized, actually. Wasn't it built on a Snow-Cat chassis? Come to think of it. 1/24 is too small! Let's go 1/12!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yes indeed,the Seaview picture is very nice.It seems to be very hard for an artist to capture the front part of it in an accurate way.Did the artist use the airbrushing technique for the Seaview,and has he tried other methods like oil painting etc.,in the past.Which one does he prefer.I think that giving this painting a somewhat gloss finish,or at least on the box top,might add life to it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> I dunno, Prof. - ol' flukie has come up with some postings from time to time that made me *hope *he didn't know what he was saying - ! :freak:
> 
> Mark McGee, I hope he don't get ticked off 'cause we're talking about him...





Just trying to give him the benefit of a doubt 


I'm there for you, Fluke! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Perfesser :wave: 

*1/18th or 1/16 would be awesome!* 
The pod never intrest me much....looks like something Nasa would have used.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

I always thought the pod was pretty cool - it's like the next step up from a jetpack, 'cuz it's personal-sized but ya can planet-hop with it. I hope the kit will have an interior, though, because it's wouldn't be too hard to just scratch-build one otherwise.

Chris, that really is a beautiful painting. No surprise there.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> Thanks Perfesser :wave:
> 
> *1/18th or 1/16 would be awesome!*
> The pod never intrest me much....looks like something Nasa would have used.


 ...which was exactly the point of making it look like the Apollo LEM.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks again for the comments on the painting.

The sub was done using airbrush. The picture shown was a quick digital photograph of it propped up on our picnic table on an overcast day - it doesn't show the color, contrast or depth of the original. However, in discussions with Frank, he preferred my lower contrast color samples to suggest it being underwater, and I wholeheartedly agree. I actually started the painting using traditional methods, but decided early on to switch to the airbrush to get the smooth finish.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

getting closer to the Voyager.........


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can we expect to see the picture in a better lighted condition soon.Perhaps Frank is right about the lower contrast,but just the same it should be interesting for us as well to compare the contrast of the same picture under two different lighting condition.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Before too long, you can see the picture up close and personal, on the top of a kit box at your local friendly hobby store!

Dave


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Amen!

All in good time......Lets give these Frank and Scott some room to work ....it's not like we all don't have a closet, garage or storage rooms filled with kits to build


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think mt local friendsly hobby store will be closed before the kit is released, so I guess I'll see it when I open the box from Cult.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Ok Ok, you got me, I was planning to buy one just in support of Frank and Moebius. but looking at your box cover art work Chris has got me kinda pumped up to building one.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Just trying to give him the benefit of a doubt  I'm there for you, Fluke! :thumbsup:


See, now there's something we can agree on - I've had doubts about Der Flukemeister for years...  



fluke said:


> ...it's not like we all don't have a closet, garage or storage rooms filled with kits to build


 There we are, fluke - two great minds with half a single thought. :freak:

Mark McGee, I wonder if the _Seaview _will have the "Auroma" - ?


----------

